# Kinda low blood pressure



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm hypo again since my doctor lowered my dosage significantly after going hyper. He's acting scared to raise it now. I kind of know where to stop now (dosage). My pressure is running a bit low for me. I have been getting dizzy. Does anyone have this symptom? How can I get my endo to let me raise slowly now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you told your doctor you feel hypo now? When did you lower your dosage, and from what to what?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Danniswirl said:


> I'm hypo again since my doctor lowered my dosage significantly after going hyper. He's acting scared to raise it now. I kind of know where to stop now (dosage). My pressure is running a bit low for me. I have been getting dizzy. Does anyone have this symptom? How can I get my endo to let me raise slowly now.


We need your most recent results for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 plus we need to know the name of your med and how much you "were" taking and how much you are taking now.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everyone I am on armour. I don't have my bloodwork because I just moved and can't find anything. But I am def hypo again per my recent blood work. Was taking 3 1/2 grain b4 I went hyper, now Dr. Decreased me to 1 grain. I called him and complained and he wants me to get labs again. Is all this damaging my heart. My mom just had a heart attack and I am soo nervous. I just want to know if low pulse is a symptom of hypo. I'm afraid I will never get well


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Danniswirl said:


> Hi everyone I am on armour. I don't have my bloodwork because I just moved and can't find anything. But I am def hypo again per my recent blood work. Was taking 3 1/2 grain b4 I went hyper, now Dr. Decreased me to 1 grain. I called him and complained and he wants me to get labs again. Is all this damaging my heart. My mom just had a heart attack and I am soo nervous. I just want to know if low pulse is a symptom of hypo. I'm afraid I will never get well


I don't know if this helps or not but my BP is slightly low ( usually between 110/60 to 120/70) and i am mildly hypo and on 25 mcg of synthroid. hugs2


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh did you mean low blood pressure or low heart rate? My heart rate is usually in the 60's to 70's when i am hypo and over 100 when i am hyper and in the 90's when my tsh is normal. Hope this helps some..


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Just for the record, low blood pressure is considered to be 90/60 or lower. I have also read that even if you blood pressure is on the low side but you are generally in good health, it's not a bad thing. As we age, our blood pressure has the tendancy to rise. Mine has always been on the lower end of normal and sometimes first thing in the morning, it's very low. Heart rate should be 60 to 100 beats at rest, though I personally think 100 is a little high. Be sure you are also taking your temperature if you are worried about being hypo. I take mine twice a day - first thing in the morning and before I go to bed (doctor is tracking) When I am properly medicated it runs no lower than 97.9 in the morning and 98.6 at night.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much. Yes you were very helpful!


----------

